# Degus in a gerbilarium!!



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Was on Gumtree having a look at cages, and then had a look at the pets section. I found someone selling 2 degus in a gerbilarium, I wouldn't think this would be a good home for them? If only i had the space

http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/2-male-degus-for-sale-with-cage-extras--65-ono/93954728


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Ugh they've not even got the right food, they'll end up with diabetes at this rate...

Tbh I didn't think degus could fit in a gerbilarium, I don't even like the shop-bought ones for gerbils!  Hope someone who knows better takes them...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Those cages are NOT suitable for Degu's, as it only cost £70 new it will be the smaller one so far, far, far too small for a goo 
Wish I was closer or the owner has a rethink and gives those poor goos to a rescue


----------



## Drakino (Jan 1, 2012)

Argent said:


> Ugh they've not even got the right food, they'll end up with diabetes at this rate...
> 
> Tbh I didn't think degus could fit in a gerbilarium, I don't even like the shop-bought ones for gerbils!  Hope someone who knows better takes them...


I know nothing about degus, and I can tell you that food labelled "hamster gerbil mouse munch" is probably suitable for hamsters, gerbils and mice, but probably not degus...

Out of curiosity, is the problem with the gerbilarium just a size issue, or is it also a style issue?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Drakino said:


> I know nothing about degus, and I can tell you that food labelled "hamster gerbil mouse munch" is probably suitable for hamsters, gerbils and mice, but probably not degus...
> 
> Out of curiosity, is the problem with the gerbilarium just a size issue, or is it also a style issue?


Both really, it is far too small and due to the style of the cage there is no way you could fit a suitable wheel in there. They are also very, very lucky the Degu's haven't chewed through that hamster ball. It takes them less than 5 mins to chew out of a plastic carrier which is much heavier duty plastic than those balls/


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor things, i never saw the food. Idiot owners 'its a gerbilarium but its okay for degus' NO its not its for gerbils!! makes me so angry. Think i'll have to beg my mum tonight to let me rescue the poor things. Hopefully i can win her round, my dad would say yes but its up to her


----------

